

How many megapixels do you need? Smartphone sensors compared - gbaygon
http://connect.dpreview.com/post/1313669123/how-many-megapixels-do-you-need

======
ballard
As everything, it depends on the app. :)

ARGUS-IS [0]: 368 [5Mpx sensors] * 5 [Mpx] / 38 [MPx] =

49 [38Mpx sensors]

That's almost an order of magnitude reduction in the number of sensors needed,
at about the same order of magnitude increase in bus bandwidth per.

Personally, I would like the option of selecting lower resolution default
images (say: 2 MP, 8 MP, full).

[0] [http://petapixel.com/2013/01/28/argus-is-a-1-8-gigapixel-
dro...](http://petapixel.com/2013/01/28/argus-is-a-1-8-gigapixel-drone-camera-
that-sees-everything-and-then-some/)

